# shindlers list.any good?



## fredg (15 Feb 2008)

mate said yesterday this was possibly the best ever film,
wot do all ye knowledgeable people think.
just bought it for E7.99 in x vision.im ashamed to say ive
never seen it.
Fredg


----------



## Pique318 (15 Feb 2008)

Yeah it's pretty good.

I always smile a little when I use the Shindlers Lifts at work


----------



## ninsaga (15 Feb 2008)

Have watched it half a dozen times at least.... it is joyous & sad.... Liam Neeson & Ben Kignsley are outstanding in it... watch it tonight!


----------



## fredg (15 Feb 2008)

may well do ninsaga!
ps,i said my top 3 films were
saving private ryan,departed,shawshank redemption.
agree??!


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2008)

fredg said:


> may well do ninsaga!
> ps,i said my top 3 films were
> saving private ryan,departed,shawshank redemption.
> agree??!


No, but Schindler's List should figure after you see it tonight.


----------



## fredg (15 Feb 2008)

why didnt we hear more acclaim about neesons role in this film?
considering all the fuss about d d lewis in his roles.


----------



## mercman (15 Feb 2008)

Probably one of the best true story movies ever made. A real story about how real people were persecuted by the Nazis during the second World War. Had and still has, thankfully, the ability to keep the doubting thomases and parasites quiet as to whether the Holocaust ever happened. I have watched the film at least a dozen times and will continue to do so.


----------



## fredg (15 Feb 2008)

someone else i know says its depressing??


----------



## mercman (15 Feb 2008)

Its reality. Yep it could be classed as depressing but think of those that survived and watched their families murdered. But it could be a very good wake up call to help others - especially those living in a multi cultural society where minorities are often chosen to ridicule and assault.


----------



## fredg (15 Feb 2008)

ok,enough talking.i'll watch and report back.
(also bought collateral is this worth watching mercman)?


----------



## mercman (15 Feb 2008)

I haven't got a clue. Sorry. I'm not a great movie buff, but mainly only watch things that are real and / or concern me.


----------



## z103 (15 Feb 2008)

> someone else i know says its depressing??


Well it is about The Holocaust.

It should invoke a range of emotions.


----------



## Caveat (15 Feb 2008)

leghorn said:


> It should invoke a range of emotions.


 
Especially when directed by the king of emotional manipulation, Speilberg.

It is a very good movie but let down _slightly _IMO by too many lingering brooding shots of Neeson and swelling melodramatic music.

As for the other movies fredg, I loved Shawshank and thought The Departed was pretty good but didn't think much of Collateral or Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Feb 2008)

I enjoyed all of the other films that you listed. I thought that Saving Private Ryan was good....but it was the opening scenes that are the most memorable parts really (for me anyway)


----------



## philboy (16 Feb 2008)

Shindlers list is excellent. Shawshank Redemption most definitely in the top 3 but i wouldn't class Saving Private Ryan or Departed in there. One flew over the cuckoos nest or any of The Godfathers would be up there for me. The Pianist, Band of Brothers & Platoon would be other great war movies.

You gotta love the opening scenes from Private Ryan though, absolute class! I was lucky enough to get to be an extra on it, believe me even when your there certain aspects of it looked real when the scenes were being filmed.


----------



## philboy (16 Feb 2008)

mercman said:


> Had and still has, thankfully, the ability to keep the doubting thomases and parasites quiet as to whether the Holocaust ever happened.



Send these idiots to Krakow to see Auschwitx & Birkenau. The sadest place i've ever been to.


----------



## ang1170 (16 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> Especially when directed by the king of emotional manipulation, Speilberg.


 
There's a very fine line between emotional manipulation and being a master storyteller. Speilberg isn't always on the right side of that line, but it would probably be the case if he didn't get it wrong some of the time, he wouldn't hit the heights he sometimes does.

Telling a story is what he's best at, whether its just a piece of entertainment, as with Jaws, or something rooted in a truely dark reality, as in Shindler's list.

Having said that, I can't actually comment on the film, not having seen it!


----------



## RMCF (16 Feb 2008)

It is a great film - and very moving. Loads of great performances.

But its no Rush Hour 3 or Rambo 4 !!!


----------



## Purple (16 Feb 2008)

It's a great film based on a fantastic book about real people.


----------



## Teabag (16 Feb 2008)

Its shot in black and white except for one small part which shows a little girl wearing a red coat. Emotional stuff.

Great movie alright.


----------



## gipimann (16 Feb 2008)

I still remember the reaction of my 3 pals and myself when we emerged from the cinema after Schindler's List - usually we'd be all chat about the film, the audience or whatever, but we were unable to speak for some time, it had that kind of effect on us all.

Definitely a film worth watching at least once.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (18 Feb 2008)

fredg said:


> may well do ninsaga!
> ps,i said my top 3 films were
> saving private ryan,departed,shawshank redemption.
> agree??!


Like Saving Private Ryan and Shawshank but thought the last 20 minutes of The Departed ruined the film for me. Turned a really good film into a mediocre one.
My favorite film of the last few years is Downfall. The proper one. Not the version on utube where Hitler is getting the tottenham results!


----------



## truthseeker (18 Feb 2008)

I thought The Pianist was a harsher look at the Holocaust.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Feb 2008)

jonnyhotspur said:


> My favorite film of the last few years is Downfall.


 Fantastic movie and one of my favourites; I've seen this 3 times and find it very powerful and chilling.  I've just seen "Garage" and think this is a wonderful Irish film; I'm glad that Pat Shortt scooped a prize at the IFTAs for his role.  Another favourite of mine is "Being There", starring Peter Sellers; a real classic and the last movie he ever made as far as I can recall.


----------



## gipimann (18 Feb 2008)

As there has been some interest here in WWII movies, keep an eye out for "Black Book" which is on Channel 4 this week - made by Paul Verhoeven (he of Robocop fame!), it's a film about the Dutch resistance.

It's well worth a watch, and covers a topic that we haven't seen too much of in the WWII genre.


----------



## Tarquin (18 Feb 2008)

I have


----------



## RMCF (18 Feb 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I thought The Pianist was a harsher look at the Holocaust.


 
Harsher than Schindlers List? Don't agree with you.

SL had many graphic scenes of people getting a bullet in the head for nothing, to add to stacks of dead bodies, murdered children etc.

But The Pianist is a good film too.


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2008)

Tarquin said:


> The end of 'Schlinder's List' (in colour) is one of the most moving parts of the film and possibly of any film I have ever seen.


Agreed.

By by far the most upsetting thing I have ever read about the holocaust was the last passage about the two Jewish children in Sebastian Falk’s book Charlotte Gray. I didn’t see the film so I don’t know if the same story line was covered. I have read Primo Levi and other books by survivors but none of them came close to those few paragraphs. I wasn’t right for days afterward.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Feb 2008)

RMCF said:


> Harsher than Schindlers List? Don't agree with you.
> 
> SL had many graphic scenes of people getting a bullet in the head for nothing, to add to stacks of dead bodies, murdered children etc.
> 
> But The Pianist is a good film too.


 
Agreed The Pianist was less graphic - although the old man in the wheelchair scene affected me badly. Possibly I felt it was harsher because it stayed with the one character who was on the inside looking out for the whole movie as opposed to Schindlers List which gave you the perspective of Schindler on the outside looking in.


----------



## Madangan (20 Feb 2008)

ang1170 said:


> There's a very fine line between emotional manipulation and being a master storyteller. Speilberg isn't always on the right side of that line, but it would probably be the case if he didn't get it wrong some of the time, he wouldn't hit the heights he sometimes does.
> 
> Telling a story is what he's best at, whether its just a piece of entertainment, as with Jaws, or something rooted in a truely dark reality, as in Shindler's list.
> 
> Having said that, I can't actually comment on the film, not having seen it!


 

At the time of release a lot of people thought that it being a spielberg film it might be a bit mawkish and over sentimental but in many ways its the most controlled film spielberg has ever made.. I thought it was great because he didnt linger on cetain shots etc... characters that you have got to know and other complete strangers get shot completely indiscriminately and the film moves on really quickly giving you a real sense of how it really was just luck whether you survived another day or just got shot. 
Best thing spielberg ever did and Im a fan. Definitely one of best films I have seen


----------



## eileen alana (20 Feb 2008)

Shindlers list brought back vivid memerories to me when I made a recent trip to Kracow and went to see Autzwich Concentration Camp, it was exactly like it was protrayed in the film, a truely awful depressing place, it took me two weeks to recover from what I saw there. The film is excellent and definately captured the horrendous genocide of what happened to the Jews in that awful time.


----------



## joanmul (21 Feb 2008)

philboy said:


> Send these idiots to Krakow to see Auschwitx & Birkenau. The sadest place i've ever been to.


Everyone should see Auschwitz and birkenau - after they've read/seen Schindlers List. You can really relate to them then.


----------

